# Women dunking?



## luis_scola (Feb 17, 2005)

*Michelle Snow*














*Lisa Leslie*















*Maria Stepanova*














*Candace Parker*





















Do you have any videos or gifs with women dunking? Thank you and enjoy these dunks!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Lisa Leslie is the only women to dunk at a pro level.
Michelle Snow will be on that "pro level" list of dunks this season. Guarantee it. :yes:


----------

